# Beattie Coleman Portronic Camera



## Johnboy2978 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hello folks.  Was wondering if anyone could tell me if this is worth anything or just a trip to the dump.  From what I can tell, I think it's a Beattie Coleman portronic camera.  It has a f/4.5 182 mm lens.  It belonged to a neighbors husband who died several years ago.  He was a photographer for schools, weddings, etc.  She wasn't sure what to do with it, and this is way before my time to tell her what to do with it.  Any help is appreciated.  I have no idea if it works.  







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 2, 2016)

I see those pop up on E-Bay with "asking" prices of $100 or more with no sale. That said it's worth around $15-50 to someone who just wants it for a collection or parts.


----------

